# New recipe book purchased today



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was at the local PrincessAuto (kind of like the Canadian version of Harbour Freight) and while spending lots of money I came across a recipe book for camp-cooking produced by CampChef (CampChef.com) - lots of great pieces of information about cast iron in the spiral-bound recipe book, history, care, use, etc and lots of recipes to try as well!

My quick read of the book impressed me enough to bring it home and start reading it through - and I became more impressed with it. Now, just to let you know, they do promote their own products in the recipe book, but, if you already have lots of cast-iron, skip those parts and get to the recipes! :2thumb:


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm all for that. Been collecting my cast iron. Almost done with the fire pit/ cook top. I'm looking forward to doing biscuits and a chilie with corn bread topping.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been cooking with cast-iron as my primary cookware in the house for well over 20 years now. I also use it when camping and backyard cooking, so, I am always on the hunt for something new to try with my pots-n-pans. 

There is a thread on here somewhere where I have a picture of the majority of my daily-use cast-iron cookware if you wanted to look around for it.


----------

